
YC On The Funded:  "Nice people, niched auditory" - dshah
http://www.thefunded.com/funds/item/3421
======
comatose_kid
How could YC possibly pass up on teams with an 'exciting management'
background?

------
kradic
_Niched auditory?_ What's that?

~~~
white
I guess it means specific. Unlikely, I don't have access to the site, they
never approved me, but proposed a paid membership. I don't think I'm going to
pay ;)

------
SwellJoe
Somebody is bitter about rejection.

------
Hexstream
Their business model: Linkmium.

